# Frog hasn't pooped in over 5 weeks



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

One of my giant monkeys hasnt pooed yet since i got her 5 weeks ago. I know exactly what she has eaten over the weeks and it amounts to 8 adult crickets and 1 medium hornworm. Now hornworms are like 80% water so assumed it would help things along but that was just over 2 weeks ago. I even tried coating crickets in mineral oil which is supposed to have laxative effects but another weeks gone by and still nothing. Also tried numerous warm water soaks and no help either. :bash:
As for the others that have pooed they have all eaten again and its been a couple of weeks since so im thinking they must have a very slow metabolism!


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Can you be absolutely certain that it hasn`t ? It still hasn`t eaten much for such a large frog.


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

colinm said:


> Can you be absolutely certain that it hasn`t ? It still hasn`t eaten much for such a large frog.


100%. The enclosure has paper towels on the floor and I inspect the entire enclosure every day. I have only had 3 poos so far and I removed them while they were fresh and she was still asleep and hadn't moved everytime I found one, so pretty certain none of them were hers. Any ideas? Should I keep feeding her? Is what she's had not enough for her to produce a poo?

On a side note I need to have a little rant here :lol2:
These frogs man... I swear... I don't recommend them to anybody! They are such a pain in the ass:bash: They were a pain to get a hold of, had to do *alot* of organizing and traveling and to get them! frogs and set up cost me a small fortune :gasp: when I have no money to begin with!
The nice set up I have for them in my living room has to be fully covered up all the time otherwise they are too scared to wake up so it makes my living room look like crap having a big 3ft x 3ft exo terra tank with black paper all over it. They aren't eating on their own and I have to keep force feeding them they have wounds and yellow patches all over the place they are healing incredibly slowly I'll have had them 6 weeks tomorrow. I'm surprised they are still alive to be honest! *sigh* end of rant. mg:
Kinda just wanna sell them on tbh and give my white's the big enclosure, they would love it. But I can't sell them in the condition they're in cos they look rough!


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

andaroo said:


> One of my giant monkeys hasnt pooed yet since i got her 5 weeks ago. I know exactly what she has eaten over the weeks and it amounts to 8 adult crickets and 1 medium hornworm. Now hornworms are like 80% water so assumed it would help things along but that was just over 2 weeks ago. I even tried coating crickets in mineral oil which is supposed to have laxative effects but another weeks gone by and still nothing. Also tried numerous warm water soaks and no help either. :bash:
> As for the others that have pooed they have all eaten again and its been a couple of weeks since so im thinking they must have a very slow metabolism!


are you in the UK?


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

I think he is in Canada.

Are they too dry, too wet, too hot, too cold? What are the other frogs eating? Can you get locusts, Dubia cockroaches, Pachnoda grubs or different types of crickets?

Are they nocturnal as they are treefrogs and dont they bash themselves in the darkened vivarium?

I am just trying to offer thoughts.


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

colinm said:


> I think he is in Canada.
> 
> Are they too dry, too wet, too hot, too cold? What are the other frogs eating? Can you get locusts, Dubia cockroaches, Pachnoda grubs or different types of crickets?
> 
> ...


Humidity is just room humidity so 40- 50%. The temperature is 26-28 C. Basking spot of about 30 C. Locusts and roaches are illegal here as they would be able to survive in the wild. The grubs i've never seen available. All I have access to is brown crickets, wax worms, butter worms and horn worms. I might be able to get grasshoppers i will find out on thursday. Yes they are nocturnal. The tank is covered in aquarium wallpaper so to them inside they see plants and flowers but on the outside it's black.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

colinm said:


> I think he is in Canada.
> 
> Are they too dry, too wet, too hot, too cold? What are the other frogs eating? Can you get locusts, Dubia cockroaches, Pachnoda grubs or different types of crickets?
> 
> ...


the reason i asked is that he mentioned feeding hornworms (hawkmoth caterpillars), & they're not meant to be available here so i wondered where he could've got them.


----------



## gwnm (Apr 14, 2014)

i don't know much about frogs and i'm still learning but maybe instead of covering the whole lot just cover 3 sides to get them used to you being in the same room but still make them feel secure. have you tried silkworms or calci-worms, think you call them soldier grubs over there think once they are less stressed they will start to eat and poop like normal


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

I will say at the start that I have never kept these frogs as they are too large for me. However the other Monkey Frogs and Leaf Frogs that I have kept were more active at higher humidities than this. They go into aestivation at this sort of humidity.It might be worth increasing the humidity.

Hornworms are what we call Hawkmoth caterpillars. Are they ones that are continuosly brooded? It might be worth raising some moths if so or flies( if you can bear them). Most treefrogs like flying insects but you will nedd lots.


----------



## gwnm (Apr 14, 2014)

i found this whilst trawling the net and it looks like an interesting read i hope it helps and they are soon well again

How to Care for the Giant Waxy Monkey Tree Frog


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

colinm said:


> I will say at the start that I have never kept these frogs as they are too large for me. However the other Monkey Frogs and Leaf Frogs that I have kept were more active at higher humidities than this. They go into aestivation at this sort of humidity.It might be worth increasing the humidity.
> 
> Hornworms are what we call Hawkmoth caterpillars. Are they ones that are continuosly brooded? It might be worth raising some moths if so or flies( if you can bear them). Most treefrogs like flying insects but you will nedd lots.


Hornworms wont go into metamorphosis. Not sure why they always just die after a few days they need a specific diet and constantly eat. 
Everything i've been told is to keep them dry because they live high up in the rainforest canopy and to keep them with lots of air flow as its windy up there. More like a chameleon setup than an amphibian. Another reason is because they have alot of cuts grazes and small wounds and high humidity would make them more susceptible to them getting infections. I have heavily misted them a few times to see but haven't noticed any difference.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

I can understand that with the humidity , I have heard that about them too.I was thinking about the Waxy Monkey Frogs that I kept. whilst they liked it dry and hot they would come alive after a misting or sitting in a water bowl for a while. When they were hot and dry they would fold their legs in and sit on a branch or the bottom of the vivarium.


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

So i misted them alot yesterday and somebody left me a present over night. Not sure who it was though. Hoping its the 6 week constipated one cos it looked quite dry


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

andaroo said:


> So i misted them alot yesterday and somebody left me a present over night. Not sure who it was though. Hoping its the 6 week constipated one cos it looked quite dry


Here's hoping! :2thumb:


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Got another gift tonight too i think misting them several times a day may have done the trick


----------

